# Will a wireless shutter release work on ANY Canon Body ? ?



## hxdrummerxc (Apr 19, 2012)

Im going on a vacation soon,
and im renting a 5d mark ii, and ditching my ol' XSi. (Well rather using it as a backup)

Its just going to be me and my girlfriend, and its an important trip to me, because im gonna be proposing to her. So I need a wireless release along with my tripod so that I can take pictures of both of us together at the national parks and all that. Since we obviously won't have anyone to take pictures of us. 

My question is, do all infrared remotes made for Canon work on all Canon body's ??
 I have a wireless shutter release (infrared) that works with my XSi. It also says on the website that it works with a variety of other Canon body's. But the 5d mkii isn't listed there as a compatible camera. This is the one that I own:
Amazon.com: Wireless Shutter Release Remote for Canon EOS, Rebel: Camera & Photo
I know its a cheap brand remote, but I can't afford to buy all the Canon branded accessories.

Is it safe to assume that since its just infrared, that it would still work on the 5d mkii ???

I have seen other cheaper brand wireless releases that look almost identical, that support the 5d mkii. 
Example: supports 5d mkii
Amazon.com: Opteka RC-4 Wireless Remote Control for Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT, XTi, XSi, T1i, T2i, T3i, 60D, 7D & 5D Mark II Digital SLR Cameras: Electronics
It makes no sense to me to buy another remote, if my current one will work fine. But then again, it would suck to be far away from home or a store and not have a wireless shutter. 


Thanks a lot,
Nick


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 19, 2012)

Infrared is so hit or miss, especially if outside or at any distance .

FYI If you have pocketwizards you can trigger your camera flawlessy.


----------



## hxdrummerxc (Apr 19, 2012)

Im not too worried about that. Ive used the cheap infrared on my XSi on two separate vacations and It really just worked for what I needed it to.

For the pictures of me and her, im not too worried about distance and crazy reliability, I just want to be able to take pictures of the two of us on vacation. 
Im renting the 5d mkii really for landscape photos and such. Plus I really don't have the extra cash to buy something like pocketwizards, traveling from Michigan to California for 10 days + buying a ring, isn't exactly easy on the wallet. lol.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 19, 2012)

Can't imagine it working "less well" on the nice 5D you're renting. Have fun on that trip, hope you post up a few pics


----------



## hxdrummerxc (Apr 19, 2012)

So pretty much any infrared should work then is what your saying? My current remote should work on the 5D?

Thanks a lot, ill be sure to post some pics. We aren't going until May 17th, just trying to plan a few final things.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm not familiar with Canon but if its like Nikon it will on the higher model.  You can google the manual for the IR and cam, or worse case scenario set the timer for 10 seconds and run for it


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 19, 2012)

No, it won't work on 'any' Canon.  

For a long time, it was only the lower level DSLR (Rebels) that has the built-in ability to trigger the shutter with a remote.  My 20D certainly didn't have that ability.  Someone in one of my classes asked me if the remote from their Rebel would work with their new 5DmkII and I didn't think it would...but she pulled it out and it worked.  So I'm not sure which models are compatible and which aren't.


----------



## user3977 (Apr 19, 2012)

Since your taking the other body with you too why not just use that for the question photo?


----------



## FSJeffo (Apr 20, 2012)

The IR remote that I bought about 10 years ago for my Elan 7 works just fine with my 60D, if that helps.

JM


----------



## Opher (Apr 20, 2012)

As someone that has had a Canon XS and a 5D MKII i can say taht the Cannon ir trigger works for both.  the 5D MKII needs to be set on 2second or 10second timer but the IR trigger will work.  I can not say for sure is the 3rd party one will but if it works on the XSI then im 95% sure it will work on the 5D MKII


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 20, 2012)

The Canon IR trigger used to be the RC-5, now it's the RC-6 which looks identical except for a tiny switch that lets you set it for a 2 sec delay or just fire instantly.  

However... that same RC-5 & RC-6 works on the XSi and the 5D II.  If this 3rd party IR remote that you have is compatible with the RC-5 / RC-6 remotes, then it should also work with the 5D II.  

My guess is that it will work.


----------

